# Biggy's lawn journal 2021



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I wasn't going to make one of these this year for 2 reasons: 1. Looking to move so not going all out; and 2. I broke my kneecap in 3 places 7 weeks ago, one break is still not healed, I haven't started p/t and it's hard to walk on half my yard because of an incline.

However, looking at the grass, I absolutely could not stand it and decided to try and mow. So, o 
Friday I went for it. It took me 2x as long as normal, had to stop midway through for 30 minutes, was a pia and my leg hurt for 2 days. Took 75 minutes to do 1 pass on 5k sq ft with the Honda.

On Sunday, did the front yard skipping 1/3 of the yard bc it's about a 45* incline.

Today, took an alleve and a red bull and attempted the 1600 on the front &#128514;. Went ok. Missed a couple of spots but got it down to .75.

Then, sprayed some anuew, ams and feature.

I also need to add a sprinkler head to a missing spot under a tree and plant some seed there. See how digging goes &#128078;


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Kind of been neglecting the yard since we've been attempting to move (outbid on 3 houses in the past month) so no inputs other than the above. That yellowish circle is a water meter - unfortunately nothing I can do there to make it look green at this hoc (.625 inches).

Some pics from earlier today.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Looking good! Get better soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Sprayed anouew pgr yesterday. Got a cut in before the rain. Hoc - .5 inches

Bottom right had a sprinkler leak I dug up this past week.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Dropped hoc to .35. piece of paper is from testing reel sharpness. Blowed after pic

Some pics:


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Cool weather (85 or lower) for the next two weeks. Decided to take it down to . 25 in to see how it looks. Looks fantastic imo and the grass looks like it can go lower but I ran into some scalping spots so I'm not going to. Haven't mowed two days in a row for awhile so wife gave me the "didn't you mow yesterday" speech.

Note: those are earmuffs from using the blower; I don't mow with mickey mouse ears on.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Broke my kneecap (again) on 6/15. Out for the year now. Lawn up to like 2.5 inches. Smh. Last journal post until maybe Sept/Oct.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear about it. I hope you heal up soon.


----------

